# Campagnolo Xenon>?



## Mike V (11 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,

I know about Sora, Tiagra etc but are Campagnolo Xenon shifters any good? Whats their shimano equivalent?

The bike I am looking at has the following:

> Shimano Tiagra brakeset front and rear
> Campagnolo Veloce 10 speed rear derailleur 

> Campagnolo Xenon brake levers and 10 speed shifters 

> Campagnolo Xenon 10 speed front derailleur 

> Campagnolo Veloce Bottom Bracket
> Campagnolo chain 

> Campagnolo Veloce 10 speed cassette

Thanks


----------



## Landslide (11 Jun 2009)

The Campy hierarchy starts with Xenon at the bottom (think Sora), then progresses through Mirage, Veloce, Centaur, Chorus up to Record (and even Super Record).


----------



## MajorMantra (11 Jun 2009)

I think there may be a mistake in that spec - isn't Xenon 9 speed only? 

Matthew


----------



## Will1985 (11 Jun 2009)

Xenon was scrapped last year having been upgraded to 10s in 2007. The thumb button only shifts one gear at a time, but that is like current Veloce and Centaur - top groupsets have the ability to dump 3 gears at a time for sprints and stuff. I've never had a problem with the "inferior" mechanism.

Xenon was on a par with Tiagra in terms of price. I'm pretty sure Sora only went 9s this year.


----------



## gbb (11 Jun 2009)

My current and previous bikes have / had Xenon on....no problems really, they've shifted and functioned flawlessly. The only thing i find, and this may be common even on Mirage etc, is that you occasionally get an annoying vibration/buzz from the levers.
I think another member suggested there is a little rubber 'bumper' on the back of the lever that stops this....must check if mines missing.
The only other thing i'd comment on, is that Xenon levers look plasticy and maybe easier to break compared to Sora, but as said, they've never let me down.


----------



## Big T (11 Jun 2009)

My bike came with Xenon shifters. I found that they sometimes shift a gear if you go over a bump/pothole. I've upgraded to Centaur shifters. The rest of the Xenon groupset is OK. I still have Xenon F & R mechs.


----------



## Ant (11 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> The thumb button only shifts one gear at a time, but that is like current Veloce and Centaur - top groupsets have the ability to dump 3 gears at a time for sprints and stuff. I've never had a problem with the "inferior" mechanism..



Eh? I can certainly shift three gears at a time on my veloces


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jun 2009)

My recent road bike build is a Xenon based groupset. Shifters,Crankset & Rear mech, with Mirage cassette and front mech and Veloce chain and BB! I really like the Xenon shifters and am happy I decided to go down the Campag route, as opposed to Sora  Shame I had to spoil it with a long drop Sh*mano rear brake 

I would reccommend them!
SD


----------



## Will1985 (11 Jun 2009)

Ant said:


> Eh? I can certainly shift three gears at a time on my veloces


Current Veloce. Your shifters are probably 2006? 2007 and 2008 ergos used the Escape mechanism I described for Centaur and below.

I've just checked - Centaur might be back to the superior mechanism this year.


----------



## Ant (11 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Current Veloce. Your shifters are probably 2006? 2007 and 2008 ergos used the Escape mechanism I described for Centaur and below.
> 
> I've just checked - Centaur might be back to the superior mechanism this year.



Nope. They're brand new 2009


----------



## Dan B (11 Jun 2009)

My xenon rh shifter has a broken ratchet thingy in it, so any upshift inevitably dumps me on the smallest sprocket or close to it. Which can be a surprise if I forget. I don't know if this is a common problem or freak accident, though.


----------

